# Confused on new pistol and purchasing accessories



## A.M._I_AM (May 25, 2014)

Disclaimer: I never grew up around guns, so this is extremely elementary. Please share your wisdom and patience!

I recently bought a 92fs compact, but I just noticed it says Type M9A1 on the frame. I'm a bit confused since the salesman showed me the M9 on one hand and the 92fs on the other. Did I buy a custom gun that's made of both or does the Type M9A1 refer to the rail type on the frame? I lean towards the rail type, but this wouldn't be the first surprise since interest started in collecting. Last about type, isn't inox only referring to the finish of the gun? Why are all these accessories being labelled specifically for the INOX instead of simply 92fs compact, sub-compact, full? 

As for accessories, I'm looking to buy extra magazines. I've gone to beretta's website and cheaperthandirt.com to find a gargantuan amount of options. During my safety class, I used a Glock 19 that had a grip extension at the end of the mag which I liked a lot. I can't seem to find any online. I do however, see 20rd, 15rd, etc mags for 92 or 92fs that I'm guessing could fit my handgun. I like the smaller size of the compact, but want to have fun with larger magazines in the range at times. I figure they'd simply jut out and be awkward to handle compared to their fit in the correct model. Additionally, cheaperthandirt has 4 92fs compact magazines with different model names and prices. Can you please explain the differences? Manufacturer maybe? 

What else have you found useful for a rail attachment other than laser or flashlight? 

Any opinions on magazine reloaders? I just bought a revolver reloader and found it does not fit my handgun which it states it is for :smt076 . Now I'm worried these other accessories will just pile up and not fit on my handguns. 


Brevity is not a strength of mine. Thank you kindly!


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I like the Uplula magazine loader. Seems quite durable and easy to use. Once you get the rhythm down, you can load quite quickly! I do not have any info on the Beretta's.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Always buy the best quality magazines that you can afford. Cheap magazines aren't worth their price.
The differences are not only in the basic construction, but also in the heat-treatment of the magazine's feed lips.

Long extended magazines rarely work well. Their extra mass does bad things to the pistol's magazine catch, and frequently they release on their own and fall out of the gun.
It is useful to learn how to make quick, decisive magazine changes. Use standard-length magazines, and practice changing them quickly.

Rail-mounted flashlights and lasers are neat gimmicks, and look cool, but they are of (at best) limited utility.
Read _all_ of this discussion: http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-sauer/38953-flashlight-p226.html

If your intention is to carry a concealed weapon, please note that the most difficult part of a pistol to conceal is its grip. If you add a grip extension to your gun or magazine, you are just adding to your concealment problem.

Instead of spending money on accessories, why not spend it on shooting instruction and tactics lessons? You'll get a lot more, um, "BANG!" for your buck.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Always buy the best quality magazines that you can afford. Cheap magazines aren't worth their price.
> The differences are not only in the basic construction, but also in the heat-treatment of the magazine's feed lips.
> 
> Long extended magazines rarely work well. Their extra mass does bad things to the pistol's magazine catch, and frequently they release on their own and fall out of the gun.
> ...


I wouldn't call a flashlight a gimmick, no matter where or how it's mounted. But, like most anything else, you need to know when to use it. It can definitely be both an asset, and a liability, if not properly utilized.

I'm not sure if there are classes intended for civilians that cover the use of a firearm mounted light. If there are, it would well be worth it to attend one.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Link (flashlight debate) not working for me...

I found 18rd MecGar mags (92/M9A1 series) that fit flush in my Beretta 92G. They are great and function fantastic. Price is reasonable too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

TAPnRACK said:


> Link (flashlight debate) not working for me...


Hmmm...
I just tried it, and it's working fine.

Did you go via paratrooper's quote, or from my original post?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried both... I use my cell phone when viewing/posting in here.


----------



## A.M._I_AM (May 25, 2014)

My worries going into a shooting/tactics class right now is paying for opinions that I have nothing to compare to. Eventually, I will certainly take advantage of training in my area. At this moment, I'm looking around for pointers and tools to better utilize my time in a training class. Similar to reading the textbook before going to the lecture. 

You bring up a good point on concealment with the magazine. I should get used to the feel of the pistol as I would use it so that'll be one less surprise/handicap in a life-threatening situation. As far as magazine material and construction, I didn't realize there are aftermarket products (assumed only the manufacturers made their own). I'll keep looking around for the best valued magazine. 

Also, the flashlight link works. I tried typing out the actual url here, but it automatically hyperlinks it; sorry Tap.
I hold the same view on flashlight and lasers (might get one for dry-fire trigger pull practice though). What I was wondering is if there are some different attachments out there besides those two. Just trying to broaden my scope. Finding the uplula magazine loader definitely did that!

Thank you again for your insight!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*TAPnRACK*;
The recent flashlight/laser discussion to which I referred is in the Sig Sauer area. The thread is titled, "Flashlight for P226."


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Steve... just read it.

My take regarding a gun mounted light is they are only useful for "engaging threats" in LE/military applications, but a hand held light (flashlight) is more useful for "searching for threats" in homes/yards so your not sweeping your muzzle across things or people you may not want to shoot. They (mounted lights) have their place... but so does a good flashlight next to your HD handgun. A lot of people state that they want both hands on their gun, and a rail mounted light facilitates that... but if people practiced one handed shooting more... using a hand held flashlight would not be viewed as a handicap.

Lasers have very limited real world applications imo. Neat bit of kit... but not something i'd bother with.

In regards to the OP's concern with trainers, your going to see differences in every instructors ideology for techniques. Just remember that there is no ONE WAY to do something and learning from multiple instructors can be beneficial... as they all have different backgrounds and experience levels. Choose wisely and look at credentials of the organization and their instructors online (or via phone). I tell all my students that there are other ways to do everything, I show them different variations and let them decide what makes sense and works for them and their application. I don't take credit for creating any techniques... I simply show the ones that are time-proven, sound and that work for me and other professionals who use firearms as duty weapons. A good instructor will not only show you good techniques, but also explain the reason WHY that technique is taught as well. I think the student gains a greater understanding if they know why something is being taught a certain way vs "because I said so."

Lot of bad instructors playing tacti-cool out there as well... beware of those guys... their limited knowledge & experience can cost you more than your money.

Good luck.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I have an Italian 92 FS Centurion purchased new in 1992. The Centurion has the standard grip length, and the slightly shorter slide/barrel of the Compact.
I'll stick to two items you mention.



A.M._I_AM said:


> . . . As for accessories, I'm looking to buy extra magazines. . .


Just me, but I am a REAL stickler for quality magazines.
In the case of my Beretta, that means I have two factory 15 rounders marked "PB CAL. 9 PARA MADE IN ITALY". The extra was purchased with the gun.
They have served all these years with NO feeding problems, original springs, always loaded (nightstand gun) except when firing "old defensive ammo" and replacing.



A.M._I_AM said:


> . . . Any opinions on magazine reloaders? . . .


At the time I bought this gun I bought an HKS Model 941 reloader which is Beretta 92 magazine specific. It works MUCH better and MUCH quicker
on the FS 92 than my "universal" Uplula reloader which I use on several of my other semi-autos. I don't know if this HKS is still available.

Good luck, you have a GREAT gun ! :smt1099
P.S.
Way back then I put Hogue stippled or pebble-grain "rubber" grips on it when new. YMMV. :mrgreen:


----------



## BingoFuel (Jun 20, 2014)

A couple of things...
Seems like you bought a great, reliable, and accurate handgun. Wise move and it will last you a lifetime.
Though you might want to get your thumb in shape by manually reloading, the Uplula (sp?) is the greatest reloading invention I've come across since I've owned a handgun. It is the only mag reloader worth buying.
Regarding a pic rail light, I'm a huge supporter. Assuming you plan to use the gun for HD/SD, being able to see the area (either continuously or via brief flashes) with one hand free is a must have. I actually feel the same about the laser. It's the only practical way to quickly aim in the dark. And remember, you don't have to use it and/or you can also carry a flashlight in your free hand. There are two brands of pic rail lights to choose from. I recommend you get one soon, stick it on there and begin your training with it attached, getting used to the added weight and balance.
Finally, I can't help on the mags. I shoot HK's and M&P's and tend to go with the OEM/manufacturers brand but there is another (Macgar (sp?) that is supposed to be excellent and they may actually build the stock mags for the Beretta.
GL,
B


----------

